# Japanese Auto Extravaganza...



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Anyone up there over the weekend?

I'll be on the GTROC stand on Sunday, so if anyones passing and see's me hanging by a shiny (If I get time to do it) purple R33, come and say hello!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I think Scott (Engine Swap) will be on the SXOC stand with a PC:thumb:


----------



## BigAl_Devon (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll be there Friday to Monday on the Celica Club stand - I'll keep an eye open :thumb:


----------



## prelude_stan (Mar 30, 2007)

Whoa thread revival!

I'll be there this year on the PreludeUK stand if anyone wants to say hi


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Whoa indeed!  .... I'll be there on Sunday as per the first post lol....


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

I won't, have fun chaps!


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Went to this last year or year before, nice relaxed show but to quiet for me plus no one to go with this time.

Remember pics of the totty guys.


----------



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

What are the dates for this? I thought it was July??


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

20-22 july, thats been marked in my diary since i came back last year! :lol:


----------

